# Complete Tightwad Gazette



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

VGC Pages have started to yellow. Will throw in some old canning magazines. Actual shipping. $12.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Will take $8 for Tightwad Gazette and Canning Magazines. PM me.


----------

